# body building gym - central london?



## ausbuilt

Is there a real body building gym in central london?

i'm training at virgin active, and its pointless training where you're the biggest guy on the floor... I want motivation!!


----------



## Magic Torch

Central London is a big place dude! Where in London are you?


----------



## ausbuilt

i live in westminster (SW1) area, work in Mayfair, but I drive so prepared to travel a bit if the gym is good..


----------



## Dagman72

There is muscleworks in Bethnal green, won't be the biggest then


----------



## Magic Torch

Soho gym in Waterloo is ok not strictly 'bodybuilding' but do have some decent kit - better than virgin, nothing in Mayfair, but best would be muscle works


----------



## blackbeard

Hi Ausbilt, i don't know how far Bethnal Green tube station is for you but Muscleworks used to churn out new pros almost yearly,a real hardcore gym,i assume it is still good.May be worth getting down there a couple of times a week just for a change of scenery if it's too much travelling every workout.

http://www.muscleworksgym.co.uk/


----------



## ausbuilt

thanks guys:

Magic Torch, yeah I've looked at SOHO gym waterloo- good start, as in kit, and i like the "brick/factory" feel, but not many hardcore guys (and my girl says that the staff there kept hanging around her when she was trying to work out, chatting- she wouldn't mind if they had asked her out, just they kept hanging around and NOT ask her out! LOL)

Blackbeard & Dagman72, thanks, I think I'll give muscle works a try- not heard of it before, but sounds the biz!


----------



## Dagman72

blackbeard said:


> Hi Ausbilt, i don't know how far Bethnal Green tube station is for you but Muscleworks used to churn out new pros almost yearly,a real hardcore gym,i assume it is still good.May be worth getting down there a couple of times a week just for a change of scenery if it's too much travelling every workout.
> 
> http://www.muscleworksgym.co.uk/


Was at the UKBBF finals and there were a few big guys called out from muscleworks gym


----------



## Magic Torch

ausbuilt said:


> thanks guys:
> 
> Magic Torch, yeah I've looked at SOHO gym waterloo- good start, as in kit, and i like the "brick/factory" feel, but not many hardcore guys (and my girl says that the staff there kept hanging around her when she was trying to work out, chatting- she wouldn't mind if they had asked her out, just they kept hanging around and NOT ask her out! LOL)
> 
> Blackbeard & Dagman72, thanks, I think I'll give muscle works a try- not heard of it before, but sounds the biz!


Muscle works if defo the way to go! Massive guys in there. Soho is 50:50 Gay/Straight and the gay guys like to look after themselves so there are always decent physiques in there.

I'd do both, Soho as its close and then Muscle works on the weekend.


----------



## JDKiwi

I'm moving to London in late Feb and will most likely be living in Clapham. What is the Virgin Active gym like there? Plenty of good gear to work out with?


----------



## Magic Torch

JDKiwi said:


> I'm moving to London in late Feb and will most likely be living in Clapham. What is the Virgin Active gym like there? Plenty of good gear to work out with?


No its really bad and expensive, which part of Clapham? Virgin there is clapham old town, there is a fitness first in clapham Junction too.

Clapham common has a Soho gym too, which has the biggest amount of weights etc, and is prob the cheapest too. There are quite a few big guys in there. As posted above its a 50:50 gay/straight gym so you need to be open minded. I was there for 18month, good place.


----------



## Paulieb

Magic Torch said:


> Muscle works if defo the way to go! Massive guys in there. Soho is 50:50 *Gay/Straight* and the gay guys like to look after themselves so there are always decent physiques in there.
> 
> *I'd do both*, Soho as its close and then Muscle works on the weekend.


Something to tell us Magic............ :whistling:


----------



## Ninja

East London Bodyworks gym. many hulks in there. But i quess it's too far for ya.


----------



## Magic Torch

Paulieb said:


> Something to tell us Magic............ :whistling:


Haha if I was that way inclnined you'd be first on my list xx


----------



## yuga

benefits of vitamin


----------



## Paulieb

Magic Torch said:


> Haha if I was that way inclnined you'd be first on my list xx


lol Thanks princess xx


----------



## exalta

What about gyms near Canary Wharf? What are the best ones near there?


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737

buah, i didn't know about muscleworks. I was working in bethnal green last week...


----------



## DiggyV

I spent a lot of time recently trying to find a 'real' gym, and tried several spandex palaces. Like you, I needed to get motivated and start training properly again. I have had 20 years off, but used to train seriously, and work in a gym as well to fund it.

I finally settled on Muscleworks in Bethnal Green. This is a fairly big commute for me to get there first thing in the morning, coming in from Croydon, and then working in Clerkenwell, however is really worth it.

Opens at 7am, early morning crowd are great, lots of banter and guys big enough that you will have no problem getting motivated.

I have been going 8 weeks, lost neary 20lbs of fat, gained about 5lbs muscle, and finding it really easy to get up and get going at 05:45 for the long haul in to train.

Cheers

Diggy.


----------

